# How to teach fetch?



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been trying to teach my dog to fetch but I don't know if I am doing it right. I figured I should come here to get some advice. I wanted to teach my dog to fetch so I can have a game to play with him and also to make it easier to exercise him.

So far, it's been brutally cold here so our walks have become rushed and our outside time is for quick bathroom breaks. I have been using my hallway to run him back and forth. This is how it goes. 

I pull the ball out and I show it to him. He gets very happy (never had a dog that was toy & food motivated). Anyway, I wave the ball around and throw it down the hall while saying fetch. He runs down the hall at lightning speeds with a crazy pug running behind him. He grabs the balls and starts to run back towards me and then he does a lap around the dining room table and then I tell him ok and go towards him to take the ball out of his mouth and then I have to say "leave it" for him to start to loosen his grip on it. He doesn't willingly hand it over though. How do I get him to do this part of the exercise? Should I put him on a lead and lure him back into me and force the toy out? 

I feel if I were to whip out a treat to exchange for the ball (so that he drops it by me) that he would just be more interested in the treat and less interested in the ball and the exercise. 

Once I take the ball from him and throw it again he goes to run and get it. He likes to run after it and grab it. If only I could get him to bring it to me the exercise would go smoother and I could exhaust some of his energy better. 

The only game so far that I know I can get his energy exhausted completely is ToW. I got him a tug toy that has 3 connecting rubber rings. I grab one and he grabs the other side and we play tug. I win, I let him win and when he wins he comes right back to me so I can "regrab" the toy. I guess it should be the same concept with the ball but it's not. 

Are there any other games anyone plays with their dogs?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

You can put a short lead on him (not sure what they are called, they are about 6" long) so that you can grab onto him as he runs by. I am always afraid to let my dog run with a long lead as I an neurotic and think they'll step on it and choke herself (nutty, I know).









The idea is to make him think that going back to you with the ball is BETTER than running away with it. Don't chase or you are playing his game instead of he playing yours.

I think exchanging a treat for the ball is a good idea. He would realize that in order to get the treat, he has to drop the ball. Then slowly take the treats away.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Seems to me that part of the game in his mind is having you go to him to get the ball. I used two toys for Z to fetch, and he would automatically drop the first one to get me to throw the 2nd one. They had to be of equal value so I made sure they were two of the same toy. We used Wubba's. When he would drop the first toy, I added the command "drop it". Now when I tell him drop it, it automatically is dropped to the ground, no matter what _it_ is. Comes in handy when he grabs something he should not have







Forcing the ball out/taking it away from him could very well be part of the game to him too.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ZissoSeems to me that part of the game in his mind is having you go to him to get the ball. I used two toys for Z to fetch, and he would automatically drop the first one to get me to throw the 2nd one. They had to be of equal value so I made sure they were two of the same toy. We used Wubba's. When he would drop the first toy, I added the command "drop it". Now when I tell him drop it, it automatically is dropped to the ground, no matter what _it_ is. Comes in handy when he grabs something he should not have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea...not a bad idea at all, why didn't I think about that. I have tennis balls that he loves to fetch. I will be trying to play fetch with two balls today. Thanks!!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

We kind of do the same as Zisso. Two balls are better than one and guarantees the dog will drop the ball. However, Siena is three and still doesn't 'get it' that we can't throw the ball until she drops it. If she does drop it, it's 5 feet away from us and by the time we get to it, it's back in her mouth. She gets the fetch bit, just not the drop bit. Sometimes she even likes the ball she just dropped better than the one I throw, then I have to go get the other one since she won't. I guess she nows how to teach ME fetch


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Use either two balls or a flirt pole (ball on a string on a stick). Beware of the smart pup though that learns in less than one session how to cheat with a flirt pole.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I used two methods with Denali. The 30 ft. line method and two ball method. I threw the toy, then guided her *gently* back with the line and gave her a treat when she got to me which automatically made her drop the toy. At the same time she dropped it, I used a command. 
The two toy method is pretty good, but now I have a problem where she sees the second toy and doesn't even bother to bring back the first LOL








At least I get a work out too when I play fetch with her lol.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree, two balls is better than one I thought we'd never get him to to fetch. DUH, two balls why didn't we think of that before! it took seriously 10 maybe 15 minutes. TOPS!


----------



## HommeDeBois (Dec 28, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread, but what about a pup who chases the ball, pounces on it, attacks it a little, but doesn't pick it up?


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

haha, Take him hunting he doesn't have time for silly games! sounds like he's doing what pups do, I don't take it out of their mouth, cuz then your fighting him for dom. be patient. repetion. If my dog doesn't play fair I walk towards the door to go inside he looks at me (head tilt) " what where you goin' ah, fine we'll play your way" drops the ball or lays next to it with his down giving me those big brown eyes!....So basically manipulate each other!

(I'm NOT a dog trainer LOL)


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

I can turn my back on Siena and then she'll drop it. Once she knows I am not interested. Glad I am not the only master being taught how to fetch


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yea, when I saw how much he loved to chase things I figured that getting him to fetch should be easy. Then I realized getting him to let go of the prized item he just fetched is a whole new game. This dog will be the death of me. I'm supposed to be the intelligent of the two species and he outsmarts me everytime, the little rascal!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: HommeDeBoisNot to hijack this thread, but what about a pup who chases the ball, pounces on it, attacks it a little, but doesn't pick it up?


Backchain it - teach him to take the ball and then trade it back for a treat. Then have him hold it a few seconds before giving it up. Once he'll hold the ball in his mouth and give it back to you, try running backwards a couple of steps and calling him to you. Start small, and work your way up. Once he'll take the ball and bring it to you if you run away from him, try rolling it away from you instead. I wouldn't throw it very far at first.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, good news. I tried the Fetch command again today with Sawyer and this time I used two balls (same exact color, pattern, shape so he couldn't pick a favorite) and then got his attention and tossed the ball telling him fetch. He ran to the ball (as expected) then came back into the area ball in mouth and started to trot with his new prize in his mouth (as expected) BUT this time I wasn't playing his game. I waved around the other ball and he looked up like...darn, he's got another one. He walked up to me and I told him to "drop it" while waving around the new ball...and he did! Good Boy, let's fetch again. Same thing I could see that this would get old soon though so on the third fetch I quickly reached into my pocket for a quick treat and when he came and dropped it I did a happy dance and gave him treat. Reeled that little rascal in. He started fetching and bringing it back like champ. I treated him when he brought it back and now it started becoming fun for him. We fetched for a good 5-10 minutes and then before it got boring I ended it with him wanting more. 

Hope he remembers it tomorrow. It got him nice and tired too. Haha, I didn't even do anything and I feel a sense of accomplishment and he did it all. Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. A combo of all things really did the trick.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

GREAT!!! makes you feel like a pro for a while huh! Congrats!


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

lol, I wish. It's one small step for a man, one giant leap for a GSD. I'm sure at some point this week I'll be back with, "Houston...we have a new problem" 


Stay tuned...


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

seriously!!! My dog has all of a sudden taken to the toilets, he won't drink from his (expensive) water contraption. Lucky for Bo I don't use a drop in! I keep getting after the kids to keep the lid down and shut the bathroom door! SOOO GROSSS!!! I assume his last owners let him do it...YUKKKKK! I'm sure it's not good for him to! I want to vomit everytime I hear his big tongue lapping up that nastiness and as I go shew him off I hold my breath and pray that my 3 year old wasn't the last one in there....she forgets to flush sometimes!!! Please, no one get mad at me I'm working on it!!!


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

I know what you mean. I'm pretty sure Sawyer has tried this on occassion and probably would do it again if he had the opportunity. I guess to them it's just a big bowl of water the humans left behind for them. ha. 

I try to keep the lids down and bathroom doors closed as well. Best to control it by keeping the temptations away. Just like the garbage. If it's open, you can bet his nose will be in it. Everytime he gets into the garbage with no one around he rewards himself with a treat so he will be more inclined to do it again. I try to keep all garbage bags from the cans straight to the cans outside. I bought garbage cans with lids that are not easy to open. 

I feel your pain with the 3 year old. My daughter is 5 and still forgets to shut the lid or close the doors.


----------

